# 7-24-2010 Report



## Konan

Went 2 for 8 Thursday including an estimated 100 pounder, went 1 for 1 on friday, all very health fish. Good to see them around. 

If anyone has a better guess on the bigger tarpon i would love to hear. I am 6' 2" so i figured the tarpon around 5 foot.


----------



## Konan

Please note fish was not Gaffed in the mouth and was out of the water for only a few pictures. Fish swam off in great shape. Fish was out of the water less than 30 seconds. Fish was lipped by hand and hook removed.


----------



## REELING 65

Look's like you had a great day of fishing.


----------



## Bill C

Good job. Congratulations on your tarpon.


----------



## Scott

Always best not to pull them out at all. Studies show survival rate goes way down, even when they swim off. That's why Florida has passed regulations preventing it. Nice report.


----------



## Konan

First Tarpon for me that size and I was pumped to get a good picture, the benefit of me catching that Tarpon will help the species as a whole down the road in more ways then one.


----------



## Hunter

Congrats Konan. That's a great day for anywhere in the world, more so in Texas.


----------



## Tarponchaser

Konan,

Congratulations!! 

My experince with catching a tarpon whether it is lifted out of the water or not it is a terminal situation. You will not get over it, the fish will likely be fine if he has time to recover before a shark finds him.

You however are gut hooked for life. Welcome to the club.

TC


----------



## Captain Dave

Hats off to you on a fine day out.


----------



## Absolut

Nice fish!

Where where you fishing out of?


----------



## Catch 22

Absolut has a way of getting to the question all of us have been wanting to ask.


----------



## Sugars Pop

That was a legitimate, truthful question so let's see if you receive an honest answer.


----------



## Konan

My father and I have fished from the Mouth of the Rio Grande to North of Freeport. We have caught tarpon there and all in between. We have put in hard work for the past 8 years to get a shot at a "Texas Silver King". We have caught several fish in the 20- 60 lb range but never one like the size of the one shown. What we have learned is that the lunar tables and the tide tables are the most important pieces you have to look at. The second thing we have learned is that calm water is not needed for tarpon. These tarpon this past weekend were caught in 6 foot seas. Eric "Oz", caught a monster off the beach on PINS a few years back. A certain individual caught a monster on a fly rod in or around POC. If you put in the time and learn the fish, learn what they like to eat, when they like to eat, and learn how to present the right lure/bait to them. You will catch tarpon. It is a adventure to try and catch a texas tarpon, and I enjoyed the days of running the beach and running matagorda bay looking for a rolling fish. I wouldnt want anyone else to not get that experience as well. Out going tide, lots of visible bait, correct water tempertures, and alot of patience and you will have a shot anywhere along the Texas coast. 


I enjoy every aspect of trying to catch these fish, from catching bait, to running the gulf, to seeing hundreds of fish and not being able to catch one. 

Honest answer to your question. I have caught tarpon from Galveston to Brownsville and all places in between. If you can find the bait chances are you will find the Tarpon. 

We fish out of every port that has access to the Gulf.


----------



## Sugars Pop

C22- bait, knowledge and patience is the key to success.


----------



## AgaveFlats

Konan-

Appreciate your response. Our camp finally "closed the deal" on a significant
catch of Texas Tarpon after many years of the quest, just last year.

...now we thirst for the battle with a beastly fish!


----------



## Absolut

Thanks for the info...definitely helpful!


----------



## bigdogpeter

Konan: Thanks for the encouragement! I am going out of Freeprot this Saturday and plan on trolling towards San Luis Pass looking for some silver kings. Another 2Cool member is planning on running out of Sargent and trolling north towards Freeport as well. We are thinking between two boats maybe we will have some luck locating em. Anyone else interested in this type of tactic is more than welcome to join in. Afterall, the more boats working together to locate these elusive fish the better. 
bigdogpeter


----------



## Shimanobandit

I don't think I have a big enough gas tank on my boat to troll from Galveston to the mouth of the Rio Grande, or a big enough ice chest to hold enough beer for that run, but willing to give it a shot. LOL. Great catch and story. I am just like you I wouldn't give an exact location either, with all of the work it takes to learn these fish's behaviors and patterns, yall definately earned it. Congrats.


----------



## GafftopDave

thanks for the info Konan, would it be accurate to say you found these fish between San Luis Pass and the Mouth of the Rio Grande?


----------



## Konan

Ha yes, it was caught between the Rio Grand and freeport. We were in about 30 feet of water.... 

Exact location is unimportant. I would be glad to answer any other questions.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Loose Lips Sink Ships*

Konan, what hasn't been said is most people who actually see one, have no idea what they just saw. Had a great time that weekend and the new rig was the icing on the cake with Lindseys Big AJ on Saturday. As far as that Out of the water Picture shot, we know, You, Your Dad and I, there's none any better at taking care of fish and insuring their survival after the catch than us. I need a Picture for my wall too.
Love ya Blaine...c-ya when you get back from Golden...We got a Blind Date ready and waiting...Hav Boat...Need Gas Money....Hurry home and Hug Lindsey for Big Pappa.


----------



## guillotm

PaPa is right. I have caught several large Tarpon off the jetties. 6 feet fish rolling everywhere and no one knows what they are. Jumped a huge one last year and some guys asked me what it was. In the surf they are easy to miss. When they are hungry the will bite. When you hook one be ready to bow, no matter how big they are. Keep them off balance, and bring them in as quick as you can. The more they jump the quicker it can be. If they arent jumping, put more pressure on them. I take them out of the water for only a minute. These fish are prehistoric and survived longer than us. They arent as wussy as some people make out. Patience is actually the most important skill.


----------



## jared_simonetti

What were you using for bait?


----------



## Konan

Mullet


----------



## Absolut

To be honest I wasn't asking for any GPS coordinates or anything...just interested in where you fished out of. I was assuming further south (than Galveston/Freeport) though, which is the most accessible water to me...

Again, awesome fish and congrats...looks like you've done an incredible amount of work and research, which is obviously paying off.



Konan said:


> Ha yes, it was caught between the Rio Grand and freeport. We were in about 30 feet of water....
> 
> Exact location is unimportant. I would be glad to answer any other questions.


----------



## mullethead00

Wow, thanks for sharing, glad to hear he's back in the water.


----------



## Konan

Cant wait for this summers fishing!


----------

